# windows10 free upgrade notificaton in tray icon



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

today i got an upgrade notfication offer seems to be from microsoft.
is it true?
i also got a reserved notice from widows update just in half an hour


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I got the same notification in my system tray tonight when I started up. I have already accepted the offer and received my confirmation e-mail. Not sure if I will go through with it, but will certainly image my Win 7 Ultimate drive before embarking. :grin:

I am sitting on the fence and leaning heavily towards the LINUX side, especially if there are many remnants of the "dearly despised" Win 8.x remaining in it for the final release. I had to fight with Win 8 newbies for 9 months on my previous assignment, so I am not of a mind to tolerate any of that nonsense on any system of mine! :angry:

I lost my assignment for not "bringing the staff up to speed" on Win 8.x for the client. The next two people who took it on also failed miserably as the push back from the users was bordering on open revolt! Last I heard from a friend I made while working there is that management caved and allowed users to keep their Win7 installations!!

I had the same reactions to WinME and Vista, so I understand very well the user reluctance. It is the same reason I still use Office 2003, as the "ribbon" MS can stick where the sun don't shine! :nonono:


*


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes I got this too..clicking the link "Learn more on windows.com" leads to :

We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found. .....message has a windows symbol on the page.

Would also like to know if this is legit or scam..


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

It is real and not a fake. Microsoft is starting to push out Windows 10 to select users in the Windows Insider program.

Windows 7 and 8 users are now able to reserve their free copy of Windows 10


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I too requested it.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

HI...I am trying to interpret the conditions in a foreign language (to English/ American). Do you get in free for 1 year and then you have to buy?

Any Microsoft links always take me to the wrong site even if I purposely bought the win7 English version,,,must be my region settings.
thanks


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Once Windows 10 is released, Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 can upgrade to it for free for 1 year. After that, you'll have to buy it. In other words, if you upgrade to it during the year of the release, you'll get free support even after that year pass. Same for those who buy it. Once you buy it, you have free support.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks Aura.....so by accepting the offer I have PROMISED/committed myself to butyit?
Or could I revert back to win7 or 8 after the year is up?


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

You don't have to buy it. If you accept the offer now, you'll have a year to get it for free  And why would you want to revert after the year is up? Windows 10 will be yours already, you won't have to pay anything after.


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Aura said:


> You don't have to buy it. If you accept the offer now, you'll have a year to get it for free  And why would you want to revert after the year is up? Windows 10 will be yours already, you won't have to pay anything after.


Aura ..you stated it was free for a year but then you have to buy it...confused now :-(


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

If you have Windows 7 or Windows 8.1, you can upgrade to Windows 10 for free during the year of the release. But if you *didn't* upgrade to Windows 10 during the first year of the release, you'll have to buy it if you want to have it. Is it more clear?


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Aura..sorry ...yes it is now clear..just thought I'd read many months ago that it would be free to all win 8 users (now win 7 included) for the first year BUT that it then must be purchased or un-installed.
BUT that was some time ago.

Thanks for explaining that for once FREE means free...without cost. WOW!


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

It's free only to Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 users, not Windows 8 users (however, if they upgrade to Windows 8.1, they'll be elligible for it). And no, once you have it, you have it


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's real, but annoying that it will never go away.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can remove the update that brought in How to uninstall KB3035583 - The Windows 10 Downloader for Windows 7 and 8.1 - Myce.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I could, but then it won't download it for me. :grin: I guess I'll just deal with it until July.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Guess so, LOL.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It will disappear when Windows 11 or whatever they call the version in 2018 comes out.:grin:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I could, but then it won't download it for me. :grin: I guess I'll just deal with it until July.


It's in Windows Update as optional, right click and hide, that should clear the notification and you can unhide later.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aura said:


> It is real and not a fake. Microsoft is starting to push out Windows 10 to select users in the Windows Insider program.
> 
> Windows 7 and 8 users are now able to reserve their free copy of Windows 10


Just to clear this up, it is being pushed out to all users of 7 and 8.1, not just insiders.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah my bad I was thinking of something else when posting this (perks of having 4-5 threads opened at the same time and multiple replies in the making)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's real, but annoying that it will never go away.


On my VAIO, I was able to drag it it into my hidden icons.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

You can disable that icon notification, I posted the instructions on BleepingComputer.

Remove the Get Windows 10 icon from the icon tray - Windows 10


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I started using Classic shell on windows 8 pretty quickly after I installed it so using windows 8 wasn't a big deal to me. 

I don't like the look of the windows 10 start menu but it looks like an actual start menu which is way better than 8 or 8.1.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ClassicShell is wonderful! I use it on all of my PCs.


----------

